# Yep Another Cichlid Pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cheers
Ak

View attachment 197519


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I love how its floating in darkness, is it a Veija?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

****** said:


> I love how its floating in darkness, is it a Veija?


Thanks
Yeah it's an argentea


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Stupid scratched aquarium...Damnit

View attachment 197523


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great. Beautiful fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice AK, I really need to pull the trigger and get an external flash.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Handsome fish, superb photography skills.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Very nice AK, I really need to pull the trigger and get an external flash.


It's some coin Joe-I wont lie........But worth every penney thats for sure-----absolutely the best investment I have made in photography......
It is simply to accomplish...virtually no PS needed for shots either.......
Plus one gets to have fun with all the different combo's of shadowing......

With your tank setup's it would be amazing the pics you would beable to produce Joe......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Every time I see your pics, I start thinking about getting one... I have started saving for one a few times, but then something comes up and the money is gone. My mom claims that she has a Canon external flash that my dad bought years back but she doesn't know where it is -- I'd have to run everything manual I guess but it might be worth looking for.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Every time I see your pics, I start thinking about getting one... I have started saving for one a few times, but then something comes up and the money is gone. My mom claims that she has a Canon external flash that my dad bought years back but she doesn't know where it is -- I'd have to run everything manual I guess but it might be worth looking for.


Yeah it's worth looking for none the less......More than likely wont work with the transmitter thoguh...But still yet one can produce basically the same as me with just the external-Just have to work a bit harder at it is all...But you are aready familar with how the glass creates reflections...You just have to bounce the flash off the top of the water and the sides of the tank to create the images I do.....Once you took acouple though-It would become second nature....You wouldn't have to think about it anymore....

even the quality of the pics say in complete daylight will be "popping" compare to no flash......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

AK you should get into under water photography. get your scuba cert and snap some shot man. i think youd be really good. your style is real good. imagine having a shot like this of a whale or maybe a macro of a shimp. plus it be an added challenge for you

nice pic


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> AK you should get into under water photography. get your scuba cert and snap some shot man. i think youd be really good. your style is real good. imagine having a shot like this of a whale or maybe a macro of a shimp. plus it be an added challenge for you
> 
> nice pic


Scuba in alaska

I can handle no shirt in 10 to 15 below...But scuba would not be for me man...too damn cold of water.....

But I would love to one day get my cert........


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

no not in alaska. go abroad. hawaii is close to you. probably the best place for you to visit for such an activity.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> no not in alaska. go abroad. hawaii is close to you. probably the best place for you to visit for such an activity.


Yeah-That might be doable........Here in the future I shall be taking quite a few trips anyhow....I'll have to think on something like that.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Awesome pics as always bud


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> Awesome pics as always bud


Appreciated


----------

